# belea



## nbmike

Hi,
cum sa traduce mai bine _Belea, sau Am belit_


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome.

Perhaps you could give us the context where you found these words?


----------



## nbmike

hi, thanks for your question. It was in a sex story...


----------



## Trisia

Hi,



> *H*i, thanks for your question.


Thanks for the additional info. Thing is, I'm interested in *context* and  background, since the word means different things. Saying it's a  sex story helps, but not much. A sentence where it's used (provided it's  not gross, please), might help.

Usually _belea _means something like sticky situation. It's a bad  position to be in.

_Am belit-o _can either mean "now we're done for!" or something  extremely vulgar that I'm not really aware of -- always been told it's  too vulgar to explain, so I didn't ask further. Given your "context", that might be it. Or not.


----------



## farscape

w/o context 

Am belit-o! - Oh, shit!

a beli - to peel or skin


Later,


----------

